# Roche Jackets



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone know whose selling them?

The links to RocheSports just dont work!?

William W


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Try this link to Bird Dog Depot they have them.

http://www.birddogdepot.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=159


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

http://rochesports.com/sportingdog.htm


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Apparently, they are out of business.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

they filed bankruptcy.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

No, they didn't declare bankruptcy, they simply shut the doors. Not enough profit. Bird Dog Depot has a few left, but I doubt they have many and I think they only have the reversible which is nice, but I had wanted another lightweight white--dern!

Suzanne B


----------

